# Auto Detox - VW Golf - Swissvax Mystery



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Hello gent's & ladies

Quite a week it's been collected the keys to my new work space Tuesday afternoon after my regular bookings, a mad dash around & then back to the unit to meet up with the owner of the VW Golf below in the evening.

The place is a bit untidy... but I could not resist taking some pic's over the past 2 days & posting up my first detail there ! I will get round to sorting it out a bit better sat afternoon in between bookings & waiting for the next days detail to arrive

On the books for the past 2 days was this lovely Mk4 VW Golf, being a huge Golf fan & owning a Mk1 ,2 & 3 over the years I was really looking forward to this job.

Wednesday morning it was a bit nippy ... To be honest I made an effort to get the preparation for polishing done & inside as quickly as possible.

Wash routine was as follows:
Arches & tyres G101 - vikan brush
Wheels AS Smart wheels
Valet pro p-h neutral foam
Tardis for tar removal
Clean-your-car poly clay - Meg's last touch as lube
Dried miracle drying towels

Inside:









Defect on the cards today were severe swirls, sprinkling of holograms & many RDS from a recent trip to the local hand car wash (see bonnet pic below) & also courtesy of the previous owner the car was an auto-carwash queen this was very evident along the top of the windscreen, bonnet, boot & rest of the car being literally covered in RDS & a lot of them very deep.

Apologies for the rubbish defect shots
































































Bonnet :doublesho









Polishing routine was handled with a tag team of the Makita & Chicago pneumatic rotaries, polishes used Menzerna powergloss ( CP ), 3.02 ( Makita ) & 85rd to refine. powergloss was used on a one hit wonder in the more sever sections, 3.02 was used in the others, followed up on a blue 3M waffle wearing 85RD

At the end of day one around 7.30pm I finished the compounding stage & headed home. Back at it the next morning at 8am I dusted down the car & gave it an IPA wipe over before starting the finishing stage with 85rd on the Makita.

Corrected shots via the Sungun before wax:

Bonnet :








































































Next up was a thorough clean of all panel gaps, shuts etc
IPA wipe down
Z HD Cleanse applied & buffed










Wax of choice today was Swissvax Mystery applied with its own german applicator & left while I attended to:










Arches - AS Finish
Tyres - CG trim gel
Glass - AS glass clear
Exhausts - Brilliant metal polish family & fine wire wool

Wax buffed off & a tidy up before a once over of the whole car with Meg's last touch & super fluffy microfibre cloth

Leaving the car looking like this:






























































































































































































Thanks for taking the time to look 

Regards
Barry
Auto Detox


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Stunning work :thumb:

The new unit looks like a great place to work from too - very envious!


----------



## golf548 (Feb 27, 2008)

Great correction there:buffer:.......bet it was a pleasure to work on...... a real favourite of mine:argie::argie::argie::argie:

:thumb:


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Awesome work Barry, looks spot on :thumb:


----------



## kiza132 (Oct 3, 2008)

Awesome finish... cracking car...


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2008)

Looking great :thumb:

I'm a sucker for a Golf though.


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Spot on Barry looks great, the new premises looks good too nice one:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2008)

Excellent work Barry, some cracking reflections and lighting for the pics.... 

More pics of the new unit, is that a ramp I see lurking in the background too??


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

nice work that looks very good


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

beardboy said:


> Stunning work :thumb:
> 
> The new unit looks like a great place to work from too - very envious!


Thanks Beardboy :thumb: didnt come too soon to be honest but still have to wash outside though .... 



golf548 said:


> Great correction there:buffer:.......bet it was a pleasure to work on...... a real favourite of mine:argie::argie::argie::argie:
> 
> :thumb:


Oh yes a real pleasure & keep ya peeps open for another early next week  another beauty :argie:

Thanks mate
Baz


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Auto Detox said:


> Thanks Beardboy :thumb: didnt come too soon to be honest but still have to wash outside though ....


Get yourself an outside hot tap, or hot water pressure washer - that'll make it a bit better :lol:


----------



## hus55 (Apr 23, 2008)

what an amazing finish:thumb::thumb:

is that down to the swissvax, as well as your expertise

respect!


----------



## wrx man (Apr 18, 2008)

Some of the best reflections i've seen

Well done 

Nice unit Baz !


----------



## Ibi_TME (Jul 20, 2008)

Great work there mate
Liking the finish

Thanks
Ibi


----------



## Piratez (Jun 28, 2008)

Lovely car, stunning work:thumb::thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Top work Baz :thumb:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Truly stunning afters there Baz :thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Stunning results mate, love the R32 in black! :argie:


----------



## ollie-evocab (Sep 29, 2008)

Nice work there Baz as usual buddy, lovely car too. Thats the guy who rang you when I was at yours wasn't it? It was in a bit of a state from the pictures! Looks amazing now mate, bet he was proper thrilled with that!

See you soon mate.

Ol


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Race Valeting said:


> Excellent work Barry, some cracking reflections and lighting for the pics....
> 
> More pics of the new unit, is that a ramp I see lurking in the background too??


I've tidied up a bit now so not so much stuff around, man you have eyes like a hawk seeing that ramp !  Thanks mate :thumb:



hus55 said:


> what an amazing finish:thumb::thumb:
> 
> is that down to the swissvax, as well as your expertise
> 
> respect!


Thanks chap, finish is all down to polishing wax just adds that wee tad bit to it, icing on the cake so to speak mmmmm cake :lol:

Thanks gent's
Baz


----------



## saxoboy07 (Oct 20, 2007)

Top work on VW golf:thumb: incredible gloss to the paint:argie: i did a golf a while back, love the shape of them.


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

wrx man said:


> Some of the best reflections i've seen
> 
> Well done
> 
> Nice unit Baz !


Thanks mate :thumb:



MatrixGuy said:


> Stunning results mate, love the R32 in black! :argie:


Oh yes ! cant beat a black golf mmmm, Cheers Baz 



ollie-evocab said:


> Nice work there Baz as usual buddy, lovely car too. Thats the guy who rang you when I was at yours wasn't it? It was in a bit of a state from the pictures! Looks amazing now mate, bet he was proper thrilled with that!
> 
> See you soon mate.
> 
> Ol


lol Yes it was the one, he said it was OK :lol: Just kidding he was very happy & his friend who dropped him off has booked his in now aswell :thumb:

See you over the weekend mate 

Cheers
Baz


----------



## pytru (Dec 8, 2008)

mmmh, great job ! 

the sv waxes seems to be a great value 

what about the feeling with this carnauba ?


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

pytru said:


> mmmh, great job !
> 
> the sv waxes seems to be a great value
> 
> what about the feeling with this carnauba ?


Thank You, Swissvax waxes are great & they do go a long way, I really love Mystery & BOS for the look they give especially on black cars 

Regards
Baz


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Lovely and glossy Baz! Stunning.


----------



## Chris R32 (Apr 29, 2008)

really nice work mate, looks so glossy...one of the better r32 replicas i have seen aswell!


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Chris R32 said:


> really nice work mate, looks so glossy...one of the better r32 replicas i have seen aswell!


Many thanks mate ! & Well Done, top of the class you spotted it was a replica 

Keep an eye out tuesday there's a beauty of an R32 coming up  oh & one next saturday aswell 3 in one week I've gone Golf mad 

Cheers
Baz


----------



## vauxhall (Aug 26, 2008)

Superb job, those reflections are truely amazing:thumb:Nice unit too:thumb:


----------



## Alex-Clio (Oct 9, 2008)

Looks simply amazing that


----------



## CzechRich (Jul 25, 2008)

Lovely job!

Hope the owner gets rid of those nasty cheap wiper blades he's got on it. Be worth upgrading to the Bosch aerowipers as seen on the last of the Mk4 Golfs.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

looks superb :thumb: Those reflections shots on the wings look very 

looks like a cracking little unit


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

Very nice work. I love the last series of shots.. massive gloss!!


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Beautiful finish :thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Stunning finish Baz, unit looks a nice space mate.:thumb:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> looks superb :thumb: Those reflections shots on the wings look very
> 
> looks like a cracking little unit


Cheers mate :thumb:



Jim W said:


> Very nice work. I love the last series of shots.. massive gloss!!


Thanks mate 



Gleammachine said:


> Stunning finish Baz, unit looks a nice space mate.:thumb:


Thanks Rob, it's nice to have a place to work has really made a difference 

Thanks
Baz


----------

